# Phrag Predator



## Achamore (Dec 23, 2015)

Been waiting about 5 years for this one to bloom... Very pleased to finally 'meet' it..! The cross is Phrag. richteri x Phrag. caudatum var. warscewiczianum and was registered by J.L. Fischer in 1999. Is that Jerry or Jason..? No indication on the tag as to where I bought this, and I cannot recall.


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice and well grown. Are the sepals still elongating?


----------



## Achamore (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm sure they are. I was away the last few days, but when I left it was just beginning to open. So this is at most only the 2nd full day of being open. I'll measure them and then check again in a few days.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2015)

Jerry. The plant looks compact, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes, its size (leaves) seems to have taken the length from the richteri, so it is nice and compact.

The sepals are 21.5cm long today.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 23, 2015)

Very charming!


----------



## trdyl (Dec 23, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 23, 2015)

I have puzzled over the watering, because the caudatum part would want less water, and the richteri more. So I kept an open bark medium, and watered daily. Seems to have worked.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice, I like it! I see that sometimes you cut also the leaves tips. Is it due to not enough watering or fungal? I ask you because in the past I have this problem but it disappears since I have cut a little on the fertilyser concentration ( less than 400 ppm salts per week).


----------



## eaborne (Dec 23, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm not sure, but I changed to more frequent watering about a year and a half ago, and the newer leaves look fine. So maybe I was under-watering earlier?


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 23, 2015)

It was well worth the wait. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2015)

Gorgeous! A fine Predator, indeed!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 23, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Gorgeous! A fine Predator, indeed!



Thanks Dot..!


----------



## Achamore (Dec 24, 2015)

It certainly isn't putting on length with any dramatic pace. Maybe 5mm over the past 20 hours.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2015)

Size isn't everything........


----------



## OrchidIsa (Dec 26, 2015)

Awesome x 100! Wow!! The colors are perfect! :drool::drool:


----------



## Achamore (Dec 26, 2015)

OrchidIsa said:


> Awesome x 100! Wow!! The colors are perfect! :drool::drool:



Thank you..! Do you mean the colours are to your liking, or that it looks the same as one you have had or seen and the colours of the photo are true..? 

The petals have added 2.5 cm since I first posted, so that's about one inch in 3 days. They're now 25cm long.


----------



## My Green Pets (Dec 26, 2015)

This is a graceful beauty. I really like it, very very pretty.


----------



## abax (Dec 26, 2015)

Aaahhhh very predatory looking and beautiful at the same
time. Perhaps it's a triffid!


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 28, 2015)

Great flower!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2015)

abax said:


> Aaahhhh very predatory looking and beautiful at the same
> time. Perhaps it a triffid!


Showing your age! oke:


----------



## trdyl (Dec 28, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Showing your age! oke:



Aren't we all...


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 28, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Been waiting about 5 years for this one to bloom... Very pleased to finally 'meet' it..! The cross is Phrag. richteri x Phrag. caudatum var. warscewiczianum and was registered by J.L. Fischer in 1999. Is that Jerry or Jason..? No indication on the tag as to where I bought this, and I cannot recall.



Yes, it was Jerry that made the cross.

Robert


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2015)

Ummm Eric, you're showing our age too if you know about
triffids! One of the funniest movies I've ever seen. Wait a
minute...ever seen Attack of the Mushroom People? Really
old Japanese classic in b/w.

Sorry Dennis, triffids aren't nearly so lovely as your
Phrag. On the other hand, your bloom can't eat people
head first. ;>)


----------



## Achamore (Dec 30, 2015)

That's a film I missed, though of course one hears about it often.

The petals are 27.5 cm long today, just shy of 11". So they are continuing to grow. I'll take a fresh set of pics shortly.


----------



## Achamore (Dec 30, 2015)

About 9 days after opening. Petals about 27.5cm long (just under 11").


----------



## eteson (Dec 30, 2015)

So nice! Love pearcei (and relatives) crosses!


----------



## Achamore (Jan 6, 2016)

Petals now just over 28cm / 11" long today, still lengthening after 2 weeks.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2016)

Stake?


----------



## Achamore (Jan 6, 2016)

No need..!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2016)

It just keeps getting better!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2016)

Achamore said:


> No need..!



OK.


----------



## troy (Jan 7, 2016)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Achamore (Jan 8, 2016)

I another forum, Carson (cborchids) has posted these comments:

What's a mystery to me is why the dorsal is so droopy a la humboldtii, which was the pollen parent. I'd have expected the dorsal to be upright like richteri. Huh.

and then:

I think they used the long petal parent as the pod parent and it got the shape from that. If so, the pale color suggests they actually used warscewiczianum (formerly wallisii) instead of humboldtii, which Braem calls popowii and used to be warscewiczii. That would make this, if all true, Phrag. Scheherezade.

Any comments folks?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2016)

Stupid green Phrags!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2016)

Very nice plant and flower


----------



## eteson (Jan 8, 2016)

Achamore said:


> I think they used the long petal parent as the pod parent and it got the shape from that. If so, the pale color suggests they actually used warscewiczianum (formerly wallisii) instead of humboldtii, which Braem calls popowii and used to be warscewiczii. That would make this, if all true, Phrag. Scheherezade.
> 
> Any comments folks?



Richterii hybrids are usually paler than the parents so it is hard to be sure. The pouch shape is more popowii-like so I would keep the label as is (changing only the name of the parents (richteri x popowii).


----------



## Achamore (Jan 10, 2016)

I like this moment, when the long petals are just about to emerge.


----------



## Achamore (Jan 18, 2016)

The petals of the first one have stopped lengthening, as far as I can tell.


----------

